
How IF by IFTTT Onboards New Users - RKoutnik
http://www.useronboard.com/how-if-onboards-new-users/
======
samuelhulick
Hi all! I'm the person behind this teardown. If you have any questions or
critiques or whatever, fire away -- I will be checking this all day.

------
samuelhulick
@RKoutnik Thank you for posting this!

